# Mousie hammocks!



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently made a handful of tiny fleece hammocks for my little mousie girls that I wanted to show off, because I'm really not very good at sewing, so these are an accomplishment for me ;]









Sleepy Widget in her hammock.








And maybe sometimes I spoil them a little... ;]


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

they look great ! good job!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

wow they look really good. looks like you are pretty good at sewing!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome! My mousies are having to make due with giant rat sized hammocks for now - I hope I can make something as nice as yours. I really love the double with the door between, bet they love that!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats awesome  I love the designs


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> Awesome! My mousies are having to make due with giant rat sized hammocks for now - I hope I can make something as nice as yours. I really love the double with the door between, bet they love that!


Haha, I wish, they don't care for that one at all, they'd rather sleep on the floor ;] Oh well!


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are a couple new ones made of an old pair of jeans and a new fleece bedspread :] My little ones can't get enough of these fleece cozy huts.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice! How big are your mice, mine looks a lot smaller. He is just a lab mouse, I think his parents were just feeders.


----------

